# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  The Help

## JEK

My wife read it for two book clubs and suggested it to me. Jackson Mississippi in 1962 with some of the strongest characters an author can project. What a great read!

----------


## julianne

I agree. Dan and I both loved the book. A must read. With perfect pitch, she captures the tone and temperament of that time in the South.

----------


## amyb

Loved it as well. It was like I was eavesdropping on conversations from behind a door.  I was sorry when the story ended

----------


## andynap

A very nicely written book. Both of us enjoyed it.

----------


## rivertrash

Agreed.  This book and The Big Rich (about the oil fortunes in Texas from the 20s through the 80s) put the attitudes I grew up with in perspective.  My parents weren't such bad people after all, even thought they did some bad things. They, like we, were products of their times.

----------


## andynap

Dick- you have piqued my interest. Bad things??

----------


## JEK

> Loved it as well. It was like I was eavesdropping on conversations from behind a door.  I was sorry when the story ended



 Chocolate pie anyone?

----------


## bto

LOL...JEK....I just spit out my Cheerios.  That was the BEST chapter...or at least the funniest.

Just finished it a couple weeks ago...well told and I enjoyed every minute except, the ending!  I was eager for more...

----------


## GramChop

all these positive reviews have convinced me to get it.

amy....i'm almost finished with 'dragon tattoo'.   it's taking me a while....life is getting in my way!

----------


## amyb

And I handed you THE HELP too!

----------


## JEK

You can lead a  . . . .

----------


## amyb

I know, I know! but I keep trying.

----------


## GramChop

i had other things to do on the last trip....sue me!  my tan and my peace of mind was more important than reading.  with that being said...i plan to read my fool head off in november!  so, amy....will you hand it to me again?

----------


## amyb

Good chance it will still be on the bookshelf!

----------

